# Hello everyone



## MikeBaker (Jun 12, 2019)

*Miele Complete C3 Reviews: Is It Worth The Price Tag?*​
*With a long history, Miele is an established name in the high-end product segment. The German manufacturer always promises top-notch quality in its premium products, including vacuum cleaner lineups like the Complete C3.*

If you're interested in *What is the best vacuum cleaner - Top rated vacuum cleaner reviews*







, you may be confused since there are so many versions, which looks so familiar. We're going to help you have a look at a particular version - the *Miele Complete C3 Marin canister vacuum cleaner* - to see whether you can justify spending a lot of money on it.

*Design*

The Marin is part of the version is one of the versions in the Complete C3 lineup fromof Miele, and which shares several similarities.

They are all well-engineered products with the impressive build quality. Whether you hold a one model in your hands the first time or have used them for a long time, you can see notice the efforts Miele has put into every detail of their products. From accessories and attachments, intuitive control buttons, to the incredibly strong hose, each part of the Complete C3 Marin can do get the job it's supposed to do done. The overall vacuum cleaner looks elegant and modern. Despite only the weighingt of only 19.5 pounds and having the compact dimensions of 11.2 x 19.5 x 8.9 inches, this *Miele vacuum* offers a lot of features for common household cleaning.

*Suction power*

Like all other Complete C3 models, the Marin has a newer, low-noise, efficient Vortex motor. With aA maximum power of 1,200W, it may raise some questions about its performance,. Bbut Miele chooses this value in order to comply with the EC's regulations.

It offers six different speed settings, which you can adjust using the plus and minus minus-plus buttons right on the vacuum. The Marin lacks a feature that you find on the Homecare+ and *Miele Complete C3 Brilliant* versions, though, which are handle controls. This will allows more seamless transitions when you go from carpets to hardwood floors.





*Filtration system*

The Miele's Complete C3 lineup all uses the sealed AirClean system to make sure that all collected debris and dust collected will stay in the bag, which has a decent capacity.

With modern electrostatically-charged material, the bag can stay tight and hold the debris thanks to the self-sealing collar and spring mechanism. It is an active and important part of the filtration system.

Not all Complete C3 versions haves a *HEPA filter*, but luckily for you, the Marin has one.

And it's not an average filter at all. The EU standard for HEPA filters requires that it can stop up 99.95% of harmful 0.1-micron airborne particles. This is a stricter requirement if you compare with other common HEPA standards, which is usually only concerneds with 0.3 microns.

To make the *Best vacuum cleaners in the world*






 more easiery to use, Miele integrates an indicator into the Complete C3 products, which will let you know when you need to change the HEPA filter.

If you are a pet owner, the Cat & Dog version will make you happy. With extra charcoal layers, it can totally eliminate unwanted odors to make the air more pleasant enjoyable.

*Cleaning parts*

With a premium power brush, the *Miele Complete C3 Marin* is suitable for cleaning plush, and high-pile carpeted floors. It's versatile and easy to move around so that you can deal with the debris on all kinds of carpentry. Even in low-light conditions, you won't miss any debris in hard-to-reach corners with the built-in LED lights on in the front of the brush.

Overall, the vacuum doesn't require much effort to get familiar with. Thanks to the height adjustment and swivel neck, you can have one of the most versatile and efficient vacuums in this price range.

Miele provides a telescopic wand for all versions of the Complete C3 lineup. This will help you attach many types of accessories to extend their capabilities.

The crevice, upholstery tools, dusting brush, and Twister Floorhead are the ones included in the box. Besides that, you can buy other another optional accessories from the official store, such as the ergonomic handle, mini TurboBrush, flexible suction hose extension, etc. You will have a hard time finding another reputable vacuum cleaner brand that can provide so many useful extra tools like Miele.

*Usability*

You can have a cleaning radius of 36 feet with the 22 feet power cord, making your cleaning job in large rooms less tricky. It also has the auto-rewind feature, which you can trigger with just a single button push.

*Miele Complete C3 Marin canister vacuum cleaner - corded* - is highly maneuverable. The Dynamic Drive technology from Miele can absorb all the shocks effectively thanks to its air-injected tires and specialized castor wheelbase. Its light weight also enables you to glide it smoothly in your rooms, even when you have a lot of furniture.

*Warranty policy*

With the exception of the casing and motor, which have a warranty period of seven7 years, all components of the Complete C3 Marin come with a limited one-year warranty. This is a decent policy for most vacuum products on the market. The friendly staff of Miele will also make sure you have an enjoyable time whenever you need any help.

But if you want a similar product with a longer warranty period, consider the Homecare+ and Brilliant version, which haves a 10-year and 5-year warranty for motor, casing, and other parts, respectively.





*Special features compared to other Complete C3 versions*

The Marin model looks like a brother of the Kona version, sharing a host of similarities with it. But the version we're reviewing has an SEB 236 nozzle with LED lights included. Meanwhile, you will find the cheaper SED 228 nozzle on the Kona vacuums. This upgrade enables you to clean any types of floors that your house may have. And even if it does not satisfy your needs, you can buy another extra nozzle heads like the SEB 217-3 or 228.

WIth the SEB 236 version, you can use utilize it like a standby switch.

*Pros and Cons

Pros:*

· Powerful motor

· Various tools for your cleaning needs

· Swivel tool for greater maneuverability

· Sealed filtration system

*Cons:*

· Bagged version, which may cost you a lot over time

· Expensive

*⋘ Find More Info:*




*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPEJdigZ9w0*

*Our Verdict*

The different versions of the Complete C3 lineup are all high-quality vacuum cleaners, including the Marin. It will serve you for a long time, helping your with your weekly chore job of cleaning carpets, bare floors, or hardwoods, even when you have a lot of many furniture and upholstery.

Miele is also a brand known famous for making many extra tools available, which you can buy easily to extend the machine's capabilities. You now can now remove allergens, pet hair, and other harmful particles from the air of your house with great maneuverability. If you don't mind its cost, the *Miele Complete C3 Marin vacuum cleaner* is one of the best models you should consider.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dang another newbie, Just joshing with ya . Welcome to the site happy to have ya join up.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## pit of despair (Jun 12, 2019)

Mike,
Welcome from Virginia.
Teddy


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## AZ Porkie (Jun 12, 2019)

Welcome from Arizona.


----------

